# السلام عليكم



## دعاء الكراون (16 ديسمبر 2013)

من فضلكم هل يمكن استخدام سليكات الماغنسيوم في صناعه الالوان الصناعيه المستخدمه في صناعه مستحضرات التجميل مثل الشابو وحامام الكريم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

دعاء الكراون قال:


> من فضلكم هل يمكن استخدام سليكات الماغنسيوم في صناعه الالوان الصناعيه المستخدمه في صناعه مستحضرات التجميل مثل الشابو وحامام الكريم وشكرا جزيلا



على حد علمى ان سيليكات الماغنسيوم بتعتبر مادة مالئه وبيضعوها فى أى بودرات صناعيه لتقليل التكلفه يعنى مثلا لو عندهم بيجمنت أخضر ممكن يضعوا مثلا 50 % من السليكات و50 % من البيجمنت الأصلى لتقليل الثمن الكلى للبيجمنت أو المخضب او الصبغه .


----------



## دعاء الكراون (17 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب والافضل استاذ محمد سيليكات الماغنسيوم ولا اكسيد الحديد لعمل الالوان الصناعيه


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 ديسمبر 2013)

اعتقد انك تقصدى ماغنسيوم الومينيوم سليكيت دى في منها انواع اول نوع الصناعى يعنى بيتم انتاجها بشكل صناعى بعض الاوقات بيسموها الكاولين النوع ده من ماغنيسيوم سليكات عنده القدره على امتصاص الماء والاحتفاظ به علشان كده ممكن يتم استخدامها في المنتجات على شكل باودر للتخلص من الرطوبة او بيتم استخدامها كمعزز للزوجة مع صمغ زانسين في المنتجات الطبيعيه نتيجة للونها الابيض كمان ممكن تستخدم ك opicifier ملمع ضوئى كمان بيدى للحمامات الفوم والكريم احساس غنى بالرغوة كمان بيستعملوه في فونديشن السائل لانه بيخليه مش شفاف وبالتالى بيساعد على اخفاء العيوب .
في نوع تانى بيستخرج من الاحجار الكريمة خصوصا العقيق وبيكون خليط بين اللون العنابى والبرتقالى دا بيتم استخدامه كصبغات طبيعيه كمان نفس النوع بس على شكل كريستال بيستخدموه في منتجات تقشير الجلد في بعض المنتجات بيضيفوا معاه ماس .
طبعا الافضل ماغنسيوم سليكات عن اكاسيد الحديد بس المنتجات الى فيها ماغنسيوم سليكات طبيعى بتكون غالية جدا بيبتدى سعرها من 60 دولا لحد الف دولار واكتر. تحياتى


----------



## دعاء الكراون (17 ديسمبر 2013)

انا سئلت امبارح في شارع الجيش عن ثمن سليكات الماغنسيوم وعرفت ان تمن الكيلو 4ج فهل ده مش سليكات ماغنسيوم


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

الباشمهندسه /دعاء اكسيد الحديد عدة انواع اشهرها الهيماتيت او الاكسيد الاحمر و الليمونيت وهو الاكيد الاضفر وهو منتج طبيعي و يستخدم للتلوين و سعره رخيص حوالي جنيه للكيلو و لكن لن تجديه في شارع الجيش


----------



## دعاء الكراون (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو تكرمت تقولي الاقيه فين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

اكاسيد الحديد عند جامع البنات ناصية ش الازهر وش بورسعيد قبل باب الخلق


----------

